# 67 Lemans wheels



## firstpontiac (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm looking at Cragar soft 8s, 17x8s with 4.5 inch backspace. The fits guides say it will work with 225/50/17s, but want to be sure. The suspension is old, I just want to get it on the road while there is still some summer left! Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

You should be fine with backspace and width, make sure the tire height is not too much above stock or it will throw of your speedo. The thin tires with 17's will not do your old suspension any favors. If its sagging any it may cause issues with wider tires rubbing on compression, fitment guides assume stock curb height.


----------



## firstpontiac (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks! Rimsntires.com has a good fit chart that shows the dimensions of different wheel/tire combos and has stock dimensions. I'll probably do at least shocks for now. Has anyone tried the progressive rate cargo control rear coils? Would that be similar to using the heavier station wagon coils, as far as raising the stance a little?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine is sitting on stock replacement Moog springs with air assist bags in the rear. 255 60R15 rear, 235 60R15 front


----------

